# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  ¿Minirreactores para desaladoras?

## F. Lázaro

Enredando por internet me he encontrado con ésto, a ver qué os parece.

El _B&W mPower_ es un proyecto de reactor de agua ligera avanzado de 3ª Gen. ++ tipo PWR, modular y de baja potencia (120-180 MWe) derivado de los diseños de reactores nucleares utilizados en propulsión naval. El reactor, generador de vapor y combustible gastado estarían alojados dentro del mismo edificio de contención situado bajo tierra, con lo que sumado a las mejoras en seguridad pasiva que incorpora esta generación de reactores, lo convertiría en uno de los más seguros. 

Tendría un ciclo de combustible de 4 años sin recarga y una vida media de 60 años. Algunas imágenes render de la instalación:




Lo realmente importante de éste reactor, y de ahí el hilo, sería su posible aplicación para acoplarlo como fuente de energía a una desaladora. La ubicación del reactor nuclear y la planta desaladora en el mismo emplazamiento ofrece importantes ventajas, es algo más que obvio, y dado su pequeño tamaño, estructura modular, que su alojamiento es subterráneo y sólo los edificios auxiliares se sitúan sobre la superficie, se podría integrar bien con el resto de las instalaciones de una desaladora de gran tamaño para que estuviese produciendo agua de forma constante.

Suponiendo un reactor de 180 MWe como pone el pdf de la página web de Babcock, dado su ciclo de combustible, podría producir anualmente de forma ininterrumpida 1576,8 GWh, que si tenemos en cuenta que una desaladora consume de media 3,5 KWh/m3, nos daría para alimentar una desaladora capaz de producir 450 Hm3 anuales. Con lo que una instalación de éste tipo supondría un seguro de vida para esos regadíos. Además, si la titularidad de dicho complejo fuese estatal a cargo del ministerio, el ahorro en el precio del m3 de agua desalada sería considerable, en tanto en cuanto no habría ninguna empresa detrás buscando beneficio.

Habría que estudiar la viabilidad de dicho complejo, faltaría más. Pero a priori sí que parece factible.

Para quien quiera saber algo más del proyecto, además de ser fuente de dicha información:

- http://www.babcock.com/products/Page...r-Reactor.aspx
- http://www.babcock.com/library/Documents/e2011002.pdf
- http://www.babcock.com/library/Documents/SP201-100.pdf

----------

Jonasino (28-abr-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Muy interesante F.Lázaro. Realmente es una nueva versión como dice al principio de los reactores nucleares americanos de propulsión naval. Ojala sea posible en un futuro su uso en desalación como dices. Es algo en lo que creo firmemente y la gran esperanza de un futuro de la Tierra con una distribución muy dificil del agua potable.

----------


## pablovelasco

No se sabe a qué precio produce electricidad el reactor?? A mí la idea siempre me ha parecido interesante, lo que pasa es que hay un amplio rechazo social a las nucleares.
Hay gente que habla de acoplar a la desaladora placas solares, aunque me temo que eso encarecería el coste del agua.

----------


## quien es quien

> No se sabe a qué precio produce electricidad el reactor?? A mí la idea siempre me ha parecido interesante, lo que pasa es que hay un amplio rechazo social a las nucleares.
> Hay gente que habla de acoplar a la desaladora placas solares, aunque me temo que eso encarecería el coste del agua.


A ver Pablo.

¿Cómo puede encarecer el coste del agua usar energía más barata?

Que sí, que el coste de las placas es alto, pero las tecnologías actuales permiten amortizarlas con relativa velocidad. Si no fuera así, no se entendería que cada vez más empresas estén llenando sus tejados de placas fotovoltáicas. ¿No crees?


Me da que eso que dices no es más que otra gil.....ez que has oído en tu reunión semanal.

Seguro que también te han dicho que poner un par de molinos en el terreno de la desaladora también aumentaría el coste del agua desalada.

Por cierto, que ambas soluciones (placas y molinos) son perfectamente compatibles con el reactor, con la conexión a red y con otras fuentes de generación in situ.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Aparte de las veleidades del señor Velasco, mi opinión sobre éste tema, es que es un buen ejercicio teórico, pero poco realizable en las circunstancias actuales.
 El coste creo que sería altísimo, aunque el reactor fuera pequeño. Y la población levantina, que afortunadamente no toda es como el señor Velasco, creo que se opondría.
Pero sería bueno plantearlo en serio, porque quizás así, de una vez por todas, la sociedad levantina, se sacudiría de encima a los que les lastran en el tema del agua, que no es otra cosa que los lobby´s que lo controlan, y se quedaría lo realmente rentable, con lo que el problema se acabaría pero ya.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> No se sabe a qué precio produce electricidad el reactor??


En la web de Babcock no pone cuanto podría costar. Pero es más que obvio que situándolo junto a la desaladora, saldría más barato.

El problema de usar placas o molinos, es que no son una fuente de energía estable y segura, dependen del medio. Las placas solo funcionan de día y no de forma constante, su curva de rendimiento es variable, de tal forma que para poder sacar esos 450 Hm3 anuales que podrían salir con el reactor teóricamente, habría que instalar mucha más potencia instalada a base de placas, lo cual encarecería el agua obviamente. Ni que decir tiene que las placas solares no tienen ni de lejos la vida media estimada de un reactor nuclear actual. No sé en cuanto podrá estar ahora mismo, pero las que yo estudié solares decían que las placas actuales a partir de los 20 años, sólo garantizaban que la placa entregaba el 80% de la potencia nominal aprox., y cada año iba perdiendo un poquito más.

Y con los molinos casi peor, también dependen del medio, la zona con mayor densidad de potencia del viento son las sierras situadas entre Cargatena, Mazarrón y Águilas, a lo que habría que sumar la construcción de las líneas de transporte entre los distintos parques eólicos y la desaladora. Más coste aún. Y tampoco es una fuente de energía que puedas disponer de ella de forma segura. Muy limpia eso sí, pero no te asegura la producción.


Fuente: http://atlaseolico.idae.es




> El coste creo que sería altísimo, aunque el reactor fuera pequeño.


No sé, habría que hacer los estudios correspondientes y comparar. La fuente de energía la tienes junto a la desaladora, toda la producción del reactor iría a parar para alimentar a la mega-desaladora. Es decir, el coste final del agua desalada sería el justo para cubrir la inversión y los gastos de mantenimiento, sin ninguna empresa que además intente obtener beneficio de ello. Yo sí que creo que puede ser rentable.

Creo que saldría más barato que usando otras fuentes tipo solar o eólica por lo que he mencionado antes, la potencia instalada debería ser muy superior a la del reactor para poder llegar a esa producción anual de agua desalada. Son muy limpias eso sí, pero no son fuentes estables, dependen del medio, en el caso de la eólica estaría bastante alejada de la desaladora, y la vida media de un reactor es muy superior a dichas renovables. No sé cuánto puede aguantar un molino, pero las placas a partir de los 20 años pierden una potencia considerable.

----------

Jonasino (28-abr-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Ojala la fotovoltaica y la eólica fueran tan constantes, eficaces, estables etc para poder sustituir a la nuclear, pero desgraciadamente eso no es posible por su propia naturaleza, y como dice F.Lázaro pueden ser complementarias pero no sustitutivas

----------


## F. Lázaro

Voy a intentar hacer una estimación, del coste que podría tener el m3 de agua desalada y puesta en La Pedrera, proveniente de esa hipotética desaladora alimentada por un reactor nuclear. Dado que no hay cifras reales de lo que podría costar ese reactor ni una desaladora de ese calibre, pero voy a intentar que las cuentas de la vieja sean lo más realistas posibles tomando valores conservadores.

Bien. El coste estimado de una central nuclear actual monorreactor de 1500/1600 MW de potencia anda entre los 5.000 / 8.000 mill.  dependiendo de la fuente que se consulte. Voy a tomar como valor de referencia 7.000 mill.  que me parece un valor bastante conservador, no creo que más caro que eso. Para intentar estimar lo que valdría ese pequeño reactor de Babcock no queda otra que hacer una regla de tres. Si uno de 1500 MW valdría 7.000 mill., uno de 180 MW valdría 840 mill. de . Para curarnos en salud, voy a poner 1.000 mill. de  el coste de esa mini-central que alimentaría a la desaladora.

Por otra parte, el coste que aparece en el IV de la desaladora de Torrevieja es de 247 mill. de  para 80 Hm3. Pongamos que hoy en día, ese coste subiría hasta los 300. mill de  para 80 Hm3, y lo extrapolamos hasta los 450 Hm3. Otra regla de tres, que nos daría 1.687,5 mill.  aproximadamente para la mega-desaladora de 450 Hm3.

La vida estimada de la central es muy superior a la desaladora, sería de 60 años, mientras que la desaladora sería de 25 años, por lo que sobre el coste final del agua desalada, sólo se cargaría la parte proporcional de la inversión de la central a 25 años. El resto de vida de la central, o bien se puede dedicar a producir energía eléctrica u otra nueva desaladora, sobre los que recaería el resto de coste de la inversión.  Ess decir, que de esos 1.000 mill. que costaría la central, sólo habría que cargar 417 mill. de  correspondientes a esos 25 años conjuntos con la desaladora. El resto de la inversión se cargaría al uso posterior que se destine la central.

Así pues, tendríamos 417 mill. de inversión a amortizar en la central, y 1.687,5 mill. a amortizar en la desaladora que habría que cargar sobre el coste final del agua desalada, a 450 Hm3 por año, y 25 años, con un coste de mantenimiento del 10% anual de la amortización. 2.104,5 mill.  / 450 Hm3 / 25 años = 0,187 . Añadiendo el coste de mantenimiento para la central y la desaladora: 0,187 x 1,1 = 0,21 .

En uno de los pdfs puestos por Unregistered NDYA en el hilo abierto por perdiguera decía que el coste energético para bombear agua a 300 msnm era de 1,3 KWh/m3. La Pedrera estaría a 106 msnm, haciendo regla de tres, tenemos 0,4593 KWh/m3. Si tomamos como referencia los 0,14 /KWh, el bombeo hasta La Pedrera sería de 0,0643 .

Así pues, el agua de esa mega-desaladora alimentada por el reactor, puesta ya en La Pedrera, costaría *0,2743 .*

Incluso llevando el coste de la mega-desaladora mucho más allá, hasta los 2.000 mill. de , es decir un 18,5% más de lo que estimé en un principio y siguiendo los pasos anteriores, el coste del agua puesta en La Pedrera sería de *0,30 * exactos.

En fin, y dado que cada año que pasa la tecnología para obtener agua desalada mejorará y el coste energético será menor, que creo que es una opción más que considerable a analizar en profundidad y hacer estudios e IV mucho más serios para ver si realmente podría ser viable. Aunque en este país, jamás se harán.

¿Qué os parece?

----------

Jonasino (01-may-2015)

----------


## quien es quien

A ese coste, que es solo el estructural, falta sumarle el coste del combustible, nada barato.

Y también los costes de creación y mantenimiento de las conducciones de distribución, la tubería hacia La Pedrera.

Aparte, los costes por riesgo, que podrían ser cero si todo fuese de titularidad estatal, pero que aún así, deberían estar reflejados y ser pagados por los usuarios.

----------


## Jonasino

> ¿Qué os parece?


Pues me parece una aproximación muy acertada y sencilla con unos resultados razonables.
Aunque añadamos los costes de combustible y conducciones que indica "quien es quien" en el siguiente post la cifra final no creo que suba más de un 12% sobre la que calculas.
Esto comparado con los valores que figuran en el otro hilo sobre el tema, iniciado por "perdiguera" me ratifican, una vez más, mis opiniones de que una desaladora "nuclear" puede ser muy rentable frente a las tradicionales.
Ya sólo faltaría para completar el cuadro, contar con un estudio de costes semejante para una desaladora "fotovoltaica" o sea que se alimente con energía de una planta de este tipo.
Y todo ello sin introducir para nada otros conceptos como el futuro coste que las emisiones de CO2 hagan que tenga que pagar nuestro pais por el funcionamiento de desaladoras "clásicas".

----------


## quien es quien

Otro detalle que se me olvidó comentar.


La cuenta de hacer la regla de tres para saber cuánto costaría la central no es correcto.

Aunque el reactor para la desaladora sea de un tercio de potencia que el del que se tiene su coste, no se puede dividir por tres el coste de éste y asignarlo al otro. Por la sencilla razón de que aunque sea un tercio de potencia, no se construirán un tercio de las infraestructuras.

En ambos casos hace falta un edificio de contención, que no será de un tercio del tamaño, ni un tercio de edificio.
Lo mismo para el edificio de control, que este será exactamente igual si es una u otra.
Y así muchas cosas más.

Por tanto, Si el reactor de la desaladora es de aproximadamente un 10% de potencia que el del que se sabe el valor, su valor no será de un 10% de éste. Me arriesgaría a decir que será de, como poco, un 30%-40%.

----------


## Jonasino

Que la regla de tres utilizada por F.Lázaro para aproximar el cálculo de costes no es exacta de acuerdo, pero esa desviación al 30-40% ni hablar.
Por ejemplo, el coste de la vasija de contención sube exponencialmente con la potencia del reactor.
Los equipos para la circulación y control de refrigerante también varian asi.
Citando una comparación, con esos valores los reactores marinos (barcos, submarinos etc) serían inviables economicamente hasta para aplicaciones militares, y eso que para ese fin se tira con pólvora ajena (nunca mejor dicho)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> A ese coste, que es solo el estructural, falta sumarle el coste del combustible, nada barato.


El ciclo de combustible es de 4 años, y el reactor es de baja potencia, por lo que pese a que el combustible es caro, sobre el precio final del m3 de agua desalada apenas va a influir. Pienso que apenas se va a notar sobre el precio final del agua. No sé, tampoco puedo asegurarlo, no tengo ni idea de cuanto valdría una varilla de combustible para éste reactor y el conjunto completo. No sé si alguien sabrá más de este tema  :Confused: 




> Si el reactor de la desaladora es de aproximadamente un 10% de potencia que el del que se sabe el valor, su valor no será de un 10% de éste. Me arriesgaría a decir que será de, como poco, un 30%-40%.


No creo. De hecho en una página rusa http://www.atomic-energy.ru, al mismo reactor de Babcock de 125 MWe, le dan un coste estimado de 600 mill. €, (foto de más abajo), con lo cual la estimación que hice de 840 mill. €, después redondeada a 1.000 mill. € para el de 180 MWe, creo que no debe andar muy lejos de la realidad. Yo también creo como Jonasino que esa desviación del 30/40% es demasiado, ten en cuenta que la turbina, alternador, y demás equipos, son mucho más pequeñas, más fáciles de construir y de transportar, con lo cual son mucho más baratas en relación a esas gigantestas turbinas de las centrales grandes, y el resto de equipos más o menos igual. Algunos sé que no se reducen de igual forma, pero no creo que pueda llegar a esa desviación. Además, un dato: la superficie que ocupa toda la central es sólo 16 hectáreas.

Pero bueno, aun así, supongamos que costase un 35% como dices, serían 2.500 mill. de € la central y 2.000 mill. € la desaladora, con los mismos datos. El precio final del agua, incluido el bombeo a La Pedrera sería de 0,36 €. (Tirando por lo alto).



Otra cosa, no sólo sería posible éste reactor de Babcock. Estoy viendo en la web de World Nuclear, que hay muchos reactores de pequeña potencia en fase de desarrollo muy avanzada, algunos de ellos de tecnología muy avanzada rozando la IV Generación, con lo cual hay donde elegir, lo mismo los hay con mejores resultados que el de Babcock, quién sabe. Ese Westinghouse de 225 MWe también tiene buena pinta. Ese VBER tampoco tiene mala pinta, aunque yo prefería tecnología occidental a la tecnología rusa por razones obvias.

En rojo está señalado el que estamos utilizando en este hilo.



PWR: Reactor de agua a presión
HTR: Reactor de alta temperatura
FNR: Reactor rápido de neutrones




> Y también los costes de creación y mantenimiento de las conducciones de distribución, la tubería hacia La Pedrera.


¿Cuánto puede costar la tubería hasta La Pedrera, las bombas y su mantenimiento? ¿200 mill. de €? Eso no llegaría ni a dos céntimos en el precio final del agua.

----------

Jonasino (06-may-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

No tenéis en cuenta el tema de los residuos y su tratamiento. Ni el de la seguridad y RC, aunque fuera estatal.

Es un buen ejercicio, pero sigo pensando que la población levantina no lo aceptaría.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

_"Es un buen ejercicio, pero sigo pensando que la población levantina no lo aceptaría"_


Bueno, cualquiera sabe....
Vecinos de Vandellós en pleno ataque de sufrimiento por tener una nuclear cerca:

----------


## NoRegistrado

> _"Es un buen ejercicio, pero sigo pensando que la población levantina no lo aceptaría"_
> 
> 
> Bueno, cualquiera sabe....
> Vecinos de Vandellós en pleno ataque de sufrimiento por tener una nuclear cerca:


 Haz la prueba a ver qué pasa...

Lanza la idea en una red social, y... que te sea leve...

Saludos. Miguel.

PD: Y, me puedes citar, yo no tengo dobleces.

----------


## sergi1907

Bueno, aquí lo tenemos cerca y no hay ningún problema.

A mi no me gustan las centrales nucleares, pero mi mujer es de Flix y no hay mucho rechazo en la zona.
En cuanto a las redes sociales, están bien pero se basan en el anonimato, con todo lo que ello supone. Te aseguro que en la zona no se le da mayor importancia a la nuclear.

----------

Jonasino (07-may-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

> _"Es un buen ejercicio, pero sigo pensando que la población levantina no lo aceptaría"_
> 
> 
> Bueno, cualquiera sabe....
> Vecinos de Vandellós en pleno ataque de sufrimiento por tener una nuclear cerca:


Realmente a la gente de la zona no le importa mucho la nuclear.
Evidentemente no nos gusta tenerlas tan cerca, pero eso no altera nuestra vida. Vivimos cerca de un complejo petroquímico y ya estamos acostumbrados.

----------

Jonasino (07-may-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

No sé qué será peor, si la nuclear o la petroquímica, casi me quedo con la primera.

Pero una cosa es a hechos consumados y otra cosa es hacer una nueva instalación.

Por ejemplo que Jonasino ponga un cartel en su casa en Aravaca que va a instalar un reactor pequeño de esos para abastecer a todo el barrio o que lo promocione por allí. A ver qué pasa.
Aravaca es una zona en principio de gente de dinero, aunque también hay de poco.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Con respecto a la aceptación o no de la desaladora nuclear, pues dependerá de cada uno. Habrá gente que sí, y gente que no. Lógico.

Desde luego, al menos la de Vandellòs II no parece que afecte mucho al turismo de las poblaciones cercanas. La imagen lo confirma.




> Por ejemplo que Jonasino ponga un cartel en su casa en Aravaca que va a instalar un reactor pequeño de esos para abastecer a todo el barrio o que lo promocione por allí. A ver qué pasa.
> Aravaca es una zona en principio de gente de dinero, aunque también hay de poco.


Ya hubo reactores nucleares "de barrio" bien cerquita de Aravaca, en las instalaciones del hoy CIEMAT. Qué decir del Coral-1... el resultado de manejar ese reactor de la forma en que se manejó ddejó una buena fuga radiactiva al río Manzanares que acabó en el Tajo, la más grave de la historia de España, que contenía 90Sr, 137Cs, 106Ru y partículas de Plutonio. 

Se dice que se vertieron unos once billones de becquerelios. Diez días después del accidente, en los ríos Manzanares y Jarama se detectaron dosis de hasta 10.000 veces la permitida. Y en Aranjuez la cifra se elevó a 75.000 veces la dosis permitida. A saber cuánto fue la actividad total del vertido.

Más info:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Escape_..._en_los_medios
http://elpais.com/diario/1994/10/24/...23_850215.html
http://elpais.com/diario/2006/04/30/...56_850215.html
http://elpais.com/diario/2011/04/24/...56_850215.html

----------

Jonasino (07-may-2015)

----------


## Unregistered NDYA

Yo estuve de visita con el Colegio (que precisamente estaba en Aravaca) y la verdad es que viendolo con perspectiva, la falta de seguridad de aquello da pavor. A ver si digitalizo alguna foto del reactor...

Nosotros tenemos bien cerquita dos centrales nucleares en Guadalajara (el agua se la llevan pero...) la de Trillo y Zorita (ya parada), es verdad que entre los vecinos no hay oposición, y la verdad es que se encargan de que no se produzca, hace un par de años nos asfaltaron todas las urbanizaciones de la zona con cargo a fondos de compensación por la central, las fiestas de Trillo son conocidas como las mejores de la comarca por las aportaciones de la central... pero otra cosa sería la instalación de una nueva central como dice Miguel, la prueba es la enorme controversia que está generando el emplazamiento del ATC...

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Con respecto a la aceptación o no de la desaladora nuclear, pues dependerá de cada uno. Habrá gente que sí, y gente que no. Lógico.
> 
> Desde luego, al menos la de Vandellòs II no parece que afecte mucho al turismo de las poblaciones cercanas. La imagen lo confirma.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya hubo reactores nucleares "de barrio" bien cerquita de Aravaca, en las instalaciones del hoy CIEMAT. Qué decir del Coral-1... el resultado de manejar ese reactor de la forma en que se manejó ddejó una buena fuga radiactiva al río Manzanares que acabó en el Tajo, la más grave de la historia de España, que contenía 90Sr, 137Cs, 106Ru y partículas de Plutonio. 
> 
> Se dice que se vertieron unos once billones de becquerelios. Diez días después del accidente, en los ríos Manzanares y Jarama se detectaron dosis de hasta 10.000 veces la permitida. Y en Aranjuez la cifra se elevó a 75.000 veces la dosis permitida. A saber cuánto fue la actividad total del vertido.
> ...


 Me acuerdo de aquel escape, se llevaron toneladas de tierra flor de las huertas del Jarama que a día de hoy están sepultadas.

Pero en aquellos años la gente tenía otro concepto, hoy es otra cosa. Incluso gente que está a favor, no la quiere al lado de su casa por si las moscas. Aunque en caso de accidente grave, su influencia le afecte igual.
A mi hermano el tasador de la casa le puso algún punto negativo en la valoración por la nuclear de Zorita. Le explicó que si hubiera estado abierta aún los puntos negativos serían algunos más, y que si la vuelven a tasar una vez desmantelada, eso ya no se aplicaría.
 No entran en la peligrosidad, simplemente una casa cerca vale menos.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Yo estuve de visita con el Colegio (que precisamente estaba en Aravaca) y la verdad es que viendolo con perspectiva, la falta de seguridad de aquello da pavor. A ver si digitalizo alguna foto del reactor...
> 
> Nosotros tenemos bien cerquita dos centrales nucleares en Guadalajara (el agua se la llevan pero...) la de Trillo y Zorita (ya parada), es verdad que entre los vecinos no hay oposición, y la verdad es que se encargan de que no se produzca, hace un par de años nos asfaltaron todas las urbanizaciones de la zona con cargo a fondos de compensación por la central, las fiestas de Trillo son conocidas como las mejores de la comarca por las aportaciones de la central... pero otra cosa sería la instalación de una nueva central como dice Miguel, la prueba es la enorme controversia que está generando el emplazamiento del ATC...


 Los vecinos están todos a favor, ya que ha dado trabajo en una zona en la que el trasvase ha hecho estragos. Y también creo que dan unas cantidades a los ayuntamientos y hacen cosas que están bien como las fiestas, etc...

Pero otra cosa es hacerlo en zonas en las que en teoría no hay paro y la economía marcha bien con el turismo.
 No sé como, pero me encantaría ver una prueba.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------

